# PAP und struktogramm fragen.



## KAEPS133 (6. Februar 2011)

Hi

Morgen muss ich in EDV einen Programmablaufplan sowie ein Struktogramm für ein von mir ausgedachtes Programm abgeben. Da ich aber einen total unfähgen Lehrer habe der alles aus irgendwelchen Forenbeiträgen in Word zusammenkopiert und sagt "bringt es euch selbst bei - ich muss das nicht machen!" stehe ich grade ein wenig auf dem Schlauch. Das Programm soll ein quiz sein. Mit einem Hauptmenü wo ich dann ReadMe, Quiz1, Quiz2 und Quit auswählen kann. Jedes Quiz soll aus 10 Fragen bestehen und für eine richtige antwort soll es 5 Punkte geben. Da ich kein gutes Programm für PAP und struktogramme kenne und mir auch keins genannt wurde habe ich mit dem PAP in Powerpoint angefangen. Das Struktogramm werde ich gleich in AutoCAD zeichnen. Uns würde vom Lehrer das Programm Vips vorgeschlagen ... was aber irgendwie purer Mist ist. 

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob das was ich gemacht habe korrekt ist oder was ich noch ändern muss?

Erstmal das PAP:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Struktogramm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schonmal vielen dank


----------



## computertod (6. Februar 2011)

also zumindest das Struktogramm sollte soweit stimmen. vom PAP hab ich keinen Plan


----------



## -Phoenix- (6. Februar 2011)

moin
Das Struktogramm sieht realtiv gut aus, aber bei dem Auswahlmenü musst du noch Trennlinien zeichnen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Vips ist gar ned sooooo^^ schlecht man braucht nur recht lange zum einarbeiten.

lg


----------



## drWatson (11. Februar 2011)

Also dein PAP scheint mir noch bissl verkehrt zu sein.
Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich so'n PAP jetzt noch nich soo oft gemacht habe.
Aber ich glaube, du musst das ganze schon viel präziser fassen. Also richtig schon mit Variablen, für den Punktestand. Es muss im PAP schon ersichtlich sein, an welcher Stelle welche Variable erzeugt wird bzw. verändert wird, weißte?
Ungefähr so:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/38/Flussdiagramm_(Programmablaufplan).png
Außerdem beginnt ein PAP immer mit dem "Start" Feld und endet mit dem "Ende" Feld. Die beidne Felder sind dann auch oval.
Naja und ich denk mal, dein Menü willst du wieder mit ner Switch-Anweisung realisieren, oder?
Die Switch-Anweisungen sehen im PAP so aus:
http://www.win-tux.de/bilder/10_08.gif
Der Rest ist dann schon soweit alles in Ordnung - glaube ich


----------

